# Illinois Officer Shot, Killed Inside Police Vehicle



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc5.com*

*
Editor's Note: Officer Down Memorial Page has reported the slain officer is 37-year-old Thomas Wood. 
**
View Video

*A Maywood police officer was fatally shot inside a police car late Monday. 
Maywood police have asked that the identity of the fallen officer be withheld until proper notification of the his family can be made. 
The 37-year-old officer, a resident of Schiller Park, was pronounced dead at 11:43 p.m. Monday at Loyola University Medical Center in Maywood, according to a spokesman from the Cook County Medical Examiner's Office. 
The unidentified officer was shot multiple times at Erie Street and 6th Avenue, according to the spokesman. 
NBC5's Kim Vatis reported that the the victim was a canine officer and that his canine partner was uninjured. 
According to a dispatcher at the Maywood Police Department, the shooting occurred at 125 S. 5th Ave. 
Witnesses told Vatis that police response was intense and somewhat overwhelming. 
"I understand that the situation was going on, but it seemed like the situation just got totally out of control for a minute," said Maywood resident Edward Bowman. "(The police) came into the house, searching the house like we were criminals and everything ... you know, we're a young family and we don't have any incidents like that, not in our household." 
Bowman said his wife was half-dressed and his children were woken by the commotion when police barged into the home. He said police were kicking in doors in the neighborhood. 
Bowman said a lieutenant later apologized to him for the disruption. 
No suspects are yet in custody. 
Additional information provided by Chicago Sun-Times Inc.

Copyright 2006 by NBC5.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

